

Show HN: Buy the Humble Indie Bundle #3 with Bitcoins - elliottcarlson
https://www.btcdeals.com/humble-indie-bundle-3/

======
cjzhang
This doesn't seem to be through the main humble bundle site. Are you reselling
the bundles or something?

